
Search Twitter for "WTF Wikipedia" to find a bunch of confused people - aaronpk
https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/wtf%20wikipedia
======
there
and now it's all meta-discussion of people talking about searching twitter

~~~
aaronpk
well that didn't last long

